# Public Notice - Brian Zawilinski & Jaye Spiro



## Dan Anderson (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Below my signature is something Punong Guro Edgar Sulite wrote entitled "What Makes A Grandmaster?" This is from his book "Masters of Arnis, Kali & Eskrima." Please read it.

I was formally acknowledged as a Grand Master in 2007. There are two exceptional students of the martial arts whom I now acknowledge as fellow Grand Masters, especially in light of what you will read.

They are Brian Zawilinski and Jaye Spiro (photos). Both are versed in Modern Arnis and empty and combatives (Kenpo [Brian] and Shotokan Karate [Jaye]).

This has a historical precedent in the early 1930's and the Dai Nippon Butoku Kai. This was an organization that was created in 1895 for the standardization of the martial arts in Japan. It was in this organization where masters of different karate styles created a recognition system of others.

It is in the spirit of this historical precedent that I am honored to acknowledge these two fine warriors.

Yours,
Prof. Dan Anderson

Taken from Punong Guro Edgar G. Sulite's book, Masters of Arnis, Kali and Eskrima (1984)

"What Makes A Grandmaster? 
By Punong Guro Edgar G. Sulite

To be recognized as a Grandmaster or Master of combat arts in the Philippines, you must have made your reputation and show mental maturity and physical age. Grandmasters question the rankings of other grandmasters.

Masters and grandmasters are criticized and questioned regarding their skills and abilities. Who bestowed their title? Do they have enough skills for the titles they carry? How many years have they been practicing the art? How old is he? How many followers and students does this man have?

In other martial arts, the attainment of a certain level automatically designates the title Master or Grandmaster. In the Philippines, there are certain norms to be satisfied before one can be called and accepted as a Master or Grandmaster.

A master of the art must be a master of himself. He must be in control. His daily life epitomizes a man in control of his life, his destiny. A master of the art must know his art, its origins, its history, its philosophy. He must know the techniques, the interplay of techniques, and the reversals of techniques.



 

 
A master must know the basics, the intermediate forms and techniques, and the advance levels of the art. Mastery of the art does not only mean so many years in the art, but the amount of experience using the art, one’s personal evolution within the art and personal dedication and contribution to the art.

A master of the art must know how to teach and impart knowledge from the art. He must be able to communicate, elaborate and present the art in such a way that each student learns on a personal basis. Each instruction is adapted to the learning process and ability of the student. A master must be a real maestro, a real teacher.

A master of the art must be of good character. He should epitomize the qualities of a leader, the majesty of a noble, and the courage and strength of a warrior.

A master of the art is called and acknowledged a Master by other masters, never by himself."


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I got a couple of inquiries regarding my recent Facebook post having to do with the acknowledgement of Brian Zawilinski and Jaye Spiro Mejishi Martial Arts) as grand masters.  There are a couple of points I didn't make perfectly clear in that announcement so here I go.

Rich Parsons asked me if I was acknowledging Jaye as a GM in arnis, karate, or in general. Answer: in general as she is a multi-system martial artist (modern arnis, balintawak eskrima, Ai Mu Te Shotokan karate).

Datu Tim Hartman asked "Did you promote J Spiro or are you just acknowledging a promotion that went out before or something else?"  He had people calling him but he and I had not talked so he had no answers for them.

Answer: I did not "promote" either of them to Grand Master.  When I did my skill set demonstration in 2007 (the year I was acknowledged as a GM),  Soke Gary Dill said to me, "You know, we don't promote someone to grand master."  I did my demonstration as part of my contribution to my own acknowledgement of becoming accepted as a GM by other GMs.

This is the same with Jaye and Brian.  Tom Callos said something to me that resonated like nobody's business.  That was that our goal is to teach students to take what they learn from the mat and take it out to their communities.  Take the lessons they have learned in training and to live that in life, to walk the talk.  In my opinion, Jaye and Brian do this in spades.

One other thing that resonated with me was something Bruce Juchnik said to me over 10 years ago.  He said, "Did you know that in the last 20 years, 100 of the leading grand masters have passed away? WE ARE the next generation."  Yes, we are the next generation of leaders in the martial arts and yes, we are the next generation of grand masters.  With that in mind as well as the words of Edgar Sulite, it was time to acknowledge that.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

Dan Anderson - Below my signature is something Punong Guro... Facebook


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 25, 2015)

Are these newfound grand masters members within your system? I think your heart may be in the right place here, but if you are not the instructor of these two I don't see the point of awarding them a grandmaster rank.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 25, 2015)

You don't but I do.  Reread the essay by Edgar Sulite.
DA


----------



## Danny T (Feb 25, 2015)

I believe Mr. Anderson is, as an acknowledged grand master, using the criteria referenced feels these two individuals are grand masters of the martial arts and he is publicly acknowledging them as such.
Very noble and respectful of him.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 26, 2015)

I suppose it depends on if Sulite was referring to masters within ones own style as those who recognize a new master, or if he believes it applies across styles and systems. I'd agree with Sulite if he's referring to those within one's own style, but as much as I respect Edgar Sulite as a martial artist and his contributions to FMA, I disagree that you can promote someone from another style to master or GM. unless perhaps you give them the rank of master within your own system. Skills and ability to strike defend and counter transcend the boundary of style in some cases, I could see a shotokan master giving a high level tang so do practitioner  a master rank within his own system of shortokan because the styles have similiar skillsets. But a shotokan master giving a judo practitioner the title of GM or master just doesn't make sense. 

It would be like a master plumber giving an electrician the designation of master electrician. The electrician may be good at what he does and may do a lot to benefit all construction workers, but only another body of electricians can determine if one is a master electrician.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 26, 2015)

If I'm understanding Dan correctly, this isn't really awarding a rank in the sense that GM is an actual rank in certain systems. It's more like "Being in the club of guys who are generally recognized to be top notch, super nifty martial artist, I wish to acknowledge that these other guys are also top-notch, super nifty martial artists who belong in the club as well."

Personally I don't care much about the title one way or the other. Most of the guys I personally consider to be top-notch super nifty martial artists don't use the title, while many of those who _do_ use the title ... eh, not so much.

Still, good on Dan for taking the time to recognize some of the folks he considers to be his peers, even in a different system.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 26, 2015)

Mephisto,

Let's see I can make myself more clear.  The Grand Master title is not a "rank" (i.e. numerical value within a system) promotion. It is also not a "promotion", i.e. upgrade from lower status to higher one.  I am not assuming my higher status or their lower status.  It is a peer acknowledgment.  This has precedent, not only in the Philippines but in the aforementioned Dai Nippon Butoku Kai as well.  The Dai Nippon Butoku Kai awarded titles such as renshi, kyoshi, and hanshi.  This organization recognized practitioners within and outside particular styles.

Now, are Jaye Spiro and Brian Zawilinski students of mine?  No.  Am I familiar with what they do, martial arts wise? Yes.  I am a senior master in Modern Arnis under Remy Presas so I have more than a passing knowledge of FMA.  I am a 9th dan in karate and my original system was Kong Su Do, a Korean version of Shotokan karate.  So, after 48 year and some months after my first karate lesson, I have more than a passing knowledge of karate.

I have been acknowledged as a grand master by other grand masters. _ "A master of the art is called and acknowledged a Master by other masters, never by himself."  _Now I call and acknowledge Jaye and Brian as grand masters.

Tony Dismuke & Danny T got it right.

DA


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2015)

*When Dan acknowledges someone as being good that is good enough for me!*

As to martial groups acknowledging other martial practitioners I am not fond of these
Sokey Dokey clubs.  They in general have let in some really poor practitioners in my
opinion and in the end they are about furthering their bottom line.

*However, that has no bearing on Dan's acknowledgement of Brian and Jaye*.  I have known Dan for some time now and he is a great martial practitioner who works very hard at his craft.

If Dan Anderson acknowledges someone that is good enough for me as I support him as a great martial 
practitioner and as a friend!


----------



## Mark Lynn (Mar 5, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *When Dan acknowledges someone as being good that is good enough for me!*
> 
> As to martial groups acknowledging other martial practitioners I am not fond of these
> Sokey Dokey clubs.  They in general have let in some really poor practitioners in my
> ...



Brian

Totally agree with your post here.


----------

